# Flooring ideas for cube cages



## bengal77 (Jan 19, 2010)

I made a 2x3x2 cube cage for my new bunny Lily. Initially I had bought adhesive vinyl tiles to stick into the bottom of the cage. I tried putting them directly on the wire but couldn't get them to stick. I had also bought computer chair pads (the plastic with the nubs on one side to sink into the carpet) so I cut one to size and tried putting the vinyl tiles on that. Of course it warped and wouldn't lay flat so I ended up tearing them off. Now there's adhesive residue all over the mat and I won't be able to use it. 

I didn't have much more time to create some type of flooring (the bottom of the cage uses the large wire panels and it sits on top of linoleum and a vinyl shower curtain) so I ran out to Wal*Mart and bought a few rolls of non-adhesive vinyl shelf liner (it's lightly padded) and cut several pieces to fit and line her cage. I've attached it to the shelf using plastic chip bags so that it won't move when she hops up. But I would like to come up with a more permanent solution.

The way the cage is designed I'd have to take the entire bottom off to put in something stiff. So if it was a hard substance it would have to be cut into 3-6 sections in order to fit through the door. Right now I have the vinyl shelf liner and some blankets. I do *not* want to use something loose like hay or straw or any other bedding.

So I was wondering what you all use to line your cages. Would cardboard and vinyl cabinet liners (for water-proofing) be sufficient if I used two or three layers and covered it with some fleece?

I've seen several references to rabbits needing a resting spot for when they get tired of sitting on the wire. What do you use for that? Would foam board from the craft store work, or is that not bunny-safe? I hesitate to use wood because I have no way to cut it. And I had a lot of trouble trying to find coroplast locally.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 19, 2010)

_ Dang double post... _


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 19, 2010)

I use corrugated plastic.
It works wonderfully, durable and water proof. 

You can usually find it in sign shops, and when i went to one they sent me to their supplier so it would be cheaper.

If you could find that it would be ideal.


----------



## MagneticLove (Jan 22, 2010)

i used vinyl mat that came in rolls from home depot. worked like a charm, they are nice and thick so my bunny can't feel the wires on the bottom and he doesnt slip on it either. i just cut it the size of my cage and then cut about one inch strips and taped them together with gorilla tape along the sides so that nothing can fall out. not sure if i make sense lol but i can take a pic for you if you want.


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 22, 2010)

MagneticLoe- that's an awesome idea. Do you just buy a small roll? The only ones I've seen are the huge rolls on the wall that you have to get someone to come and cut for you. Right now I'm using vinyl shelving liners cut to size and held on with chip bag clips and while it works well I'm worried that it's not solid enough for her.

She doesn't seem to have any trouble jumping up and down and she does have a straw bungalow she can crawl into if her feet get tired of the wire. But for the most part she hangs out on the vinyl covered wire and doesn't seem to mind.

I'll check into the roll of thick vinyl. Perhaps I can put some cardboard under it too to add a little more padding.

She's pretty much 100% litter trained (always pees in her litter box and 99% of poops end up in her litter box) so I'm not too worried about the flooring anymore. But it would still be nice to have something water-proof just in case.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 22, 2010)

I used cardboard and then covered it with vinyl (and those self adhesive tiles for the top layers. They seemed to stick fine onto cardboard, and didn't warp).


----------



## kahlin (Jan 22, 2010)

For one of my NIC pens I stuck the self-adhesive tiles to cardboard. It works well. The other cage is coroplast (corrugated plastic). I like that too.

Each bunny/cage has a blankie if they don't chew it or pee on it.


----------



## Katie Kay (Feb 17, 2010)

I used vynal peel and stick tiles and my bunny just loves it. it is easy to wipe up any spills and stays warmmer than other tile.
here is a picture of my darlings new cage we just built her.


----------



## bigwigbunny (Feb 17, 2010)

This is my bunny cage. I went to the hardware store and got a piece of scrap plywood cut to 28 X 48 to to fit inside the 2 X 3 cube size. This cost me $5.00 for the scrap piece and included the cutting for free. Then I purchased 12 peel and stick tiles .

Since the cubes are 14X 14 inches which drives me batty nothing commerical comes in that size so I bought tiles for a 3 X 4 foot cage (3 X 4 = 12 square feet). Then you stick the tiles down and cut 2 of them to fit the extra on either end. I actually ended up with extra tiles since I was able to cut 2 down to trim with. Then I just set the cage over the top of the plywood. 

I'm still working out some way to keep the stupid hay contained.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 17, 2010)

the trick with the coroplast in your cage is probably going to be taking the bottom of the cage off, i have a 2x3x2 cage but when making it i did not put the squares on the bottom of the cage. IF you fit coro to fit inside the cage the bunny , if it is like mine, will chew it, so i made the coro kind of like a box that the cage is just placed inside so the sides that come up are on the outside of the cage, away from chewing bunnies,lol. magnetic i would love to see what it is that you are talking about.


----------

